# UK Electrician Certification



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Contact the JIB ( Joint Industry Board). If you are qualified as you say you only need to get the Regulations exam under your belt . If you want to be Union graded that may take a little time to sort out and if you want to self certify on domestic works you will need a very simple course quailfication.

Frank


----------

